# Mp4



## lernen.2007 (16. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe von meinem DigiCam etwas in meinem Rechner importiert. Es ist in MP4 Format. Ich kann es jetzt nicht brennen  und auch mit meinem Videoschnitt Programm bearbeiten. Was muss ich machen?

Gruß


----------



## OnlyFoo (17. September 2007)

Wahlweise den richtigen Video Codec installieren, oder es in ein anderes Containerformat und/oder Video Format umwandeln. "MEncoder" hilft dort weiter...


----------



## lernen.2007 (17. September 2007)

Hallo,

kennt Ihr ein kostenlose Tool mit dem ich mein *.mp4 Datei in gängige Format umwandeln kann? Was würdet Ihr empfehlen bzw. mit welches Format kann ich denn die Qualität am besten erhalten?

Gruß


----------



## OnlyFoo (17. September 2007)

Hallo, hast du meinen Post nicht gelesen?
MEncoder ist ein 1a Tool, um das umzuwandeln. Eventuell musst du das Material nichtmal neu komprimieren, sondern nur das Containerformat umwandeln, ansonnsten ist xvid eine gute Wahl.


----------



## lernen.2007 (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

ja ich habe deine Post gelesen und das Programm runtergeladen. Aber ich habe jetzt ein anderes Problem. Schaue es dir mal bitte die Bilder an. Wenn ich starte zu transcodieren dann kommt die Fehlermeldung: No file is outputed.

Ich verstehe nicht, was das heissen soll. Ich will nur von *.mp4 in anderes video format kommen. 

Gruß
erkan


----------



## OnlyFoo (22. September 2007)

das ist nicht Mencoder, sondern Mediacoder odr so (steht ja auch drüber)
Mencoder gibts hier: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html

evnt hilft das hier schon:
mencoder input.mp4 -o output.avi

sonnst vlt sowas:
mencoder -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts bitrate=1000 -lameopts cbr:br=128 input.mp4 -o output.avi


----------



## lernen.2007 (23. September 2007)

Hallo,

tut mir leid, aber von dir angegebene Seite habe ich kein Mencoder Tool zum Download gefunden. Kannst du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## OnlyFoo (23. September 2007)

http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/win32/MPlayer-mingw32-1.0rc1.zip

entpacken, mit ner dosbox in das verzeichnis wechseln, und oben genanntes eintippen


----------



## lernen.2007 (23. September 2007)

Hallo, 

danke zuerst fürs Hilfe. Ich habe das Video jetzt in *.avi Format. Aber was ist das beste Qualität in dem ich von mp4 umwandeln kann bzw. welches Format kann mir bessere Bildqualität erzeugen?

Danke


----------



## OnlyFoo (23. September 2007)

Du kannst keine bessere Qualität erzeugen. Wo nichts ist, kann auch nicht mehr herkommen.
Das Beste ist es, wenn du die Videodaten garnicht umwandelst, also nur das Containerformat von MP4 auf AVI änderst (erstes Beispiel was ich gegeben habe), ansonnsten machs wie im zweiten Beispiel, wobei du die Bitrate von xvid noch anpassen kannst, je nachdem wies dir gefällt...


----------

